# How to 'spookify' a kitchen?



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys, I'd like to pick your brains please 

How do you 'spookify' your kitchen? I ask because this is going to be the first room my party guests are going to come into (I'm going to have them enter thru the back of the house, through my 'cemetary' into the kitchen for a cocktail reception.)

The problem is, my kitchen is decorated pretty cheerfully, lol! There are multicoloured tiles, plain white walls, and pale wooden units...so it looks pretty modern and not very scary in the slightest!

I am putting together some 'potion' bottles and jars, but I just don't think these on their own will be enough to counteract the fact that it just looks like...well, a kitchen.

I am planning on hiding as any appliances as I can so they don't spoil the effect, but I can't hide the bigger appliances, such as the refrigerator and oven!

What do you guys do to make your kitchen spooky? Any ideas and/or pictures would be great


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

I replace my regular lightbulbs with black lights (not the fluorescent kind, but cheap dollar bulbs) and also add orange string lights above my sink window. My walls are bright and cheery yellow too, so atleast by using the black light bulbs you can't see the cheerful color as much. I'm interested in reading others' responses as well.


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

Why desguise the fact that it is a kitchen? If it is a cheerful kitchen make it into a murder scene, there is nothing like the contrast of the mudane and happy with bloody handprint/footprint smears and a couple of things broken or tipped over!

Have something seriously gross cooking in the stove with bugs or something (or body parts - depends on how much gore you want) you know, the Hannibal Lector thing going on.

I recall someone doing a slaughter house kitchen.

Dont "disguise" it - USE it!!!!


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

I made a pentagram black table cloth and bought some blood dripping wall borders..hung them on the fridge and stove doors.Definatley the light bulbs.Your potions bottles for sure.that grey and black cheesecloth like material make great curtains too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Use a bunch of the body parts packaged like fresh meat that Dollar Tree is selling this year.

You could also hang the spooky cloth over the walls and cabinets. 

Last year someone posted pics of their kitchen that they transformed into a morgue. I think the photos were on this site. Does anyone remember it? They covered the cabinets to look like morgue drawers.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I did a "bar-soleum" out of foamcore to fill in our bar passthrough from the kitchen to living room - this could be adapted to fit over cabinets: 









Put a large parchment "to do" list on your fridge with things like "dispose of body" and other weird stuff... written in bloody looking letters. Glue magnets to some of the cheapy body parts and use them on your fridge surface, along with a biohazard label (free printable pdf here: http://www.printablesigns.net/preview/Biohazard_Refrigerator). Keep out the blender and put a hand in or fill with foam eyeballs. There are lots of spooky things you could do!

Love the idea of a murder scene... you could do a tape outline with caution tape and have the little tent numbers (the evidence tags they put into pics for forensics) and various bottles of poison and other "evidence" throughout the kitchen...

Or you could do a witch's kitchen. I'd get lots of cheesecloth, shred and then dye it gray or teastain it and drape it over your cabinets, have black crows perched up on them with skulls and other odd stuff (I love going to flea markets and junk shops looking for antique or weird stuff and it's amazing the things you'll find - bottles, old signs...). Try doing a search (button in the upper right of your screen) for "witch kitchen and see what pops up.

A quick word on black lights: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/66005-black-light-101-a.html

It's also going to cause you to go into a cleaning frenzy if you use blacklights in your kitchen or bathroom... as "body fluids" and other gross things glow in black light...  

I'd recommend changing out the bulbs to the regular blue or green "party bulbs" and maybe having little pops of red or orange if you've got lots of light fixtures. If you have a florescent light in your kitchen - you can get the real tube blacklights at Lowes or Home Depot so that would be cool if you don't mind it looking like a real murder scene.  It would be a nifty effect...

I usually leave off the overhead lights and switch out the one spot in our kitchen (it's a small kitchen) with a green spot and use lots of candles (in protective glass - you could make some pretty cool candle holders out of tin cans or find some nifty ones that are spooky themed).


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

How about hanging body parts. I hung mine with fishing line.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

fmanswife, I love that broken blind cover. Where did you find it?

I also used the think clingy witch designs all over my cabinets and on the ceramic backsplash area. Hanging brooms, and witch stuff all over the cabinets. I have a door to the garage at the end of my long galley kitchen and we add one of the Dollar Tree door clings to it of the crashed witch. It was really cool looking so far away.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I like to put foam bats of different sizes all over my white cabinets. One year, I put some purple lights all along the tops of my cabinets so that the glow sort of looked like fading dusk, with the bats all fluttering in the remaining sunlight


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

v_gan said:


> I like to put foam bats of different sizes all over my white cabinets. One year, I put some purple lights all along the tops of my cabinets so that the glow sort of looked like fading dusk, with the bats all fluttering in the remaining sunlight


Hee hee, I love this idea!

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Not to seem ungrateful (!) but I'm not really keen on doing the 'body parts' thing (I'm not that big on gore and stuff...I enjoy more...I guess whimsical decorations...?!)

Frankie's Girl, I love your "Bar-soleum!" My kitchen is going to have a bar area also and I'm also hoping to do a sign of some sort, probably out of foamboard (good old foamboard!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not big on the body parts either. I bought a few of the Dollar Tree BP food trays and will pull them out to go in speciman jars. Last year I did a Butcher's Shop in my master bathroom, but I don't care for that type of thing. DH was even a mad butcher. This year, I am not even bringing that stuff out.

I have the bat stuff in a bathroom and it is pretty cool. You could even make your own construction paper bats easily. They look great hanging from the ceiling, on walls, etc. The purple lights have a great effect, too.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are some things we have done in our kitchen....


























http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/The Vendome/DSC_0047.jpg


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

printersdevil,
I believe i got that window cling at CVS last year after halloween  the year before i bought a set of ghost they look cool especially when i turn on my lightning machine. I only payed a few bucks for them. this year i'd like to get the mummy . you can find window clings on the net but it's more then i wanted to pay .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BScary, I love the meat pies and your stove.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

You could hang fake pigs or body parts on hooks and have blood dripping from them


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

We did blacklights in the kitchen and I had one row of bottles covering an entire windowsill that were filled with hi-lighter fluid, so the whole row of them glowed. I realli like the idea of leaving a potions and spells around like your "cookbook". We hung gray and black cheesecloth in strips from the ceiling. It gave the room a pretty nice effect.


----------

